# Los Olivos, distrito limeño.



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Un colegio ... quièn ha estudiado ahi???


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

MMM..yo nop...bueno,yo tambien estudie en El Buen Pastor (Sol de Oro y Mercurio)

De Los Olivos..hay muchas cosas por mostrar!!


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

^^ Mi colegio T.T Proceres de la Independencia Nacional. Es un colegio de la policia.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Jean_Pierre said:


> ^^ Mi colegio T.T Proceres de la Independencia Nacional. Es un colegio de la policia.


Je!!! por eso lo posteè . Salu2


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bueno, gente me dice que Los Olivos es un distrito un poco differente que Comas, Independencia, ... por la buena gestion de su alcade entre otros. 
La cosa es que fui a Los Olivos una vez para veer un compatriota/collega y no tenia realemente une buena impresion. Bueno, la parte que yo visité es la de Plaza Norte a costado de la Panamericana. De repente, la presencia del caos vehicular y de esta arteria vial produce esta mala impresion y quizas es mucho mejor en otras partes.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

ElNino77 said:


> Bueno, gente me dice que Los Olivos es un distrito un poco differente que Comas, Independencia, ... por la buena gestion de su alcade entre otros.
> La cosa es que fui a Los Olivos una vez para veer un compatriota/collega y no tenia realemente une buena impresion. *Bueno, la parte que yo visité es la de Plaza Norte a costado de la Panamericana. De repente, la presencia del caos vehicular y de esta arteria vial produce esta mala impresion y quizas es mucho mejor en otras partes.*


Bueno, te acabas de responder, de hecho hay mejores zonas en Los Olivos.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

De hecho que hay zonas mejores, toda la zona comprendida entre Senati, Megaplaza, Palmeras, Los Alisos y Universitaria es uno de los mejores sitios para vivir en todo Lima Norte (asu!! que humilde :lol: :lol.

No es por hacer apologia politica, pero los dos distritos que tienen alcaldes de UN (Comas y Los Olivos) han levantado bastante a como estaban en el 2002.


----------



## gonzalo reyes (Dec 21, 2008)

ElNino77 said:


> Bueno, gente me dice que Los Olivos es un distrito un poco differente que Comas, Independencia, ... por la buena gestion de su alcade entre otros.
> La cosa es que fui a Los Olivos una vez para veer un compatriota/collega y no tenia realemente une buena impresion. Bueno, la parte que yo visité es la de Plaza Norte a costado de la Panamericana. De repente, la presencia del caos vehicular y de esta arteria vial produce esta mala impresion y quizas es mucho mejor en otras partes.


ajaja ezqq eza zona juztamntee ez fea porque limita con independencia,pero tiene zonas bonitas como villasol,villa del norte,etc.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

INTERESANTE EL COLE


----------



## cpjaimes (Aug 17, 2009)

Sin desmeritar lo que ya posee (que se ve muy bien por cierto) aca van algunos detalles que he visto:

- faltas tachitos de basura publica,
- no se ve ningun serenazgo..( o muy poco).. No quiero decir que sea peligrosa, (ni lo contrario) ahh. Talvez le falte algunos cuantos.
- existen "ojos de gatos" (rompemuelles pequeños) Y que yo sepa estos son antitecnicos, y malogran al auto. Se podria cambiar por esos rompemuelles suaves y mas anchos.
- El semaforo que esta en el plaza vea, en la urb. mercurio no esta bien ubicado. Cuando paras.. no se ve!.. deberia estar ubicado unos 10 metros "mas atras"
- El Palacio de la juventud se ve muy bien, y tiene una piscina temperada (funciona todo el año) y he tenido la oportunidad de entrar. Todo bien, pero hay algo que no me cuadra en ese edificio: su area util por piso es poca.. Saquen su calculo: tiene un ascensor (2, para ser mas exactos), y una escalera interna... con estos.. ya se vuela casi la mitad de su ancho!... (sobretodo los pisos mas arriba, que son mas pequeños)

saludos,


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me acabo de acordar que el Palacio de la juventud ha sido "remodelado" pintàndolo de amarillo y azul ... de terror ... hno:


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

^^Si, parecen ordenes de Castañeda. 

Sobre el ancho del Palacio de la Juventud, en los primeros 6 pisos hay como una especie de saliente ovalada que da una sensacion de mayor ancho aunque solo sirve para aumentar el area de la base. Por lo demas, el ancho del edificio me parece bien teniendo en cuenta que cada piso es un taller distinto (computacion, costura, etc.).

Por lo del serenazgo, ese es un problema de percepcion que tienen visitantes y vecinos. La cantidad de serenazgo es la suficiente ya que somos un distrito casi con la misma area que San Miguel pero con la tercera parte de movimiento que este (salvo el limite con Independencia). Sumado a ello, la cuarta parte del distrito lo componen pasajes o urbanizaciones cerradas al transito vehicular. Y por ultimo, la mayor presencia de serenazgo se da en las partes peligrosas (colindantes a Canta-Callao y SMP), al otro extremo de las areas de afluencias publicas.


----------



## The_crema (Mar 27, 2009)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Me acabo de acordar que el Palacio de la juventud ha sido "remodelado" pintàndolo de amarillo y azul ... de terror ... hno:


hno:Los mismo colores de un Plaza Vea, Amarillo, azul y plomo, solo le faltó el rojo y ahí si la cancion :nuts:


----------



## cpjaimes (Aug 17, 2009)

aca tengo la foto de la piscina!
Se las comparto.










saludos,


----------



## cpjaimes (Aug 17, 2009)

Jean_Pierre said:


> ... ya que somos un distrito casi con la misma area que San Miguel pero con la tercera parte de movimien...


Parece que hay un error en eso eh.. mira:
Distrito de San Miguel:
*Área 10.72 km² *
Población
• Densidad 132,504
12,360.4/km² 

Distrito de Los Olivos:
*Área 18.25 km²* 
Población
• Densidad 301,226
16,505.5/km² 

Fuente: wikipedia.org

Por lo demas, me parece interesante tu punto de vista.

Saludos,


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

los olivos es un distrito muy poco conocido, seria bueno ver mas fotos


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Colores*



Inkandrew9 said:


> Me acabo de acordar que el Palacio de la juventud ha sido "remodelado" pintàndolo de amarillo y azul ... de terror ... hno:


^^¡Amarillo y azul! Entonces debe parecer una tienda de helados D'Onofrio.:lol:


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

*PALACIO DE LA JUVENTUD 18/08/2009*

Aqui les muestro como quedo despues de la pintada el edificio del Palacio de la Juventud, o (el edificio administrativo de Plaza Vea) :lol:





























Saludos


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

Desde el frontis


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

La que me falto, desde el frontis.


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sin comentarios...


----------



## demonio45 (Aug 13, 2009)

que feo gusto por mi madre... quien se le ocurrio pintarlo de amarillo.........pato.. aun.. para casa de chucuito ..solo falto un colorin mas. no combina con la lunas negras... ojala mas bien no pinte asi el edificio de la universidad municipal que estan construyendo al otro extremo........ ..


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Martinni said:


> Aqui les muestro como quedo despues de la pintada el edificio del Palacio de la Juventud, o (el edificio administrativo de Plaza Vea) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...inclusible si lo hubieran pintado todo de gris hubiera quedado pasable...al menos lo tenemos de ejemplo de lo que no se debe hacer. :grouphug:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

El edificio más alto de la Lima "no tradicional" no merece esos colores tan ... llamativos.


----------



## demonio45 (Aug 13, 2009)

Limeñito said:


> El edificio más alto de la Lima "no tradicional" no merece esos colores tan ... llamativos.


de acuerdo ..quien habra dado la idea..... lo hubieran limpiado y dejado de gris nomas estaba bien y quitado eso carteles en las paredes de la uch y negocios... que malogran la fachada.

mm ni modo ,ya esta hecho.... 
no creo que tenga que ver castañeda pero que salvajada ....de pintado..de lo bien que estaba..


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

^^
Lamentablemente el color amarillo y el azul no le favorecen al edificio, con el gris que es sobrio hubiera quedado mejor, pero bueno a esperar que cambien de color...de aca a unos años mas (ojala me equivoque).


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

*Cambiando de tema ...*

Avance, *Universidad Municipal de Los Olivos*.










Esta construcciòn està a 2 cuadras del Palacio de la Juventud.


----------



## demonio45 (Aug 13, 2009)

Martinni said:


> Avance, *Universidad Municipal de Los Olivos*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buena toma mas rato yo pongo fotos de como se ve del otro lado mi casa esta al lado.XD pucha me tienen loco cae cemento loco en mi terrasa.. ojala mas bien cuando terminen no lo pinten de naranja o verde limon..XD


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Por qué habrán hecho eso, si con el color original no se veía mal? Seguramente pensaron que ese amarillo era "juvenil". 

Qué tal costumbre esa de fregar las cosas con pintura de cualquier color, debe ser el efecto Flor de María.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ese edificio se ve muy sólo. Sería "alucinante" ver un miniskyline por esos lares.


----------



## demonio45 (Aug 13, 2009)

Limeñito said:


> Ese edificio se ve muy sólo. Sería "alucinante" ver un miniskyline por esos lares.


si pues seria cosa que terminen la universidad municipal que supuestamente es del mismo vuelo.... 
la zona es buena como para un edificio recidencial .ahora que esta de moda hacer eso....podria ser..

tienes razon tiger pensaron que lo harian "juvenil" o simplemente figuretismo como quien dice mirame... para las siguientes elecciones ...castillo no quiere soltar la mamaderea ..parece....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohhh ... subieron fotos de como malograron al edificio del Palacio de la Juventud ... :S

Yo tambièn he pensado que, de seguro se les pasò por la cabeza, quisieron darle un aire "juvenil" al edificio con esos colores, ya que seguro creìan que se veìa muy severo exponiendo el material tal cual.

Sinceramente, me hubiese gustado que, si querìan darle un look fresco, hubieran pensado en una combinaciòn menos chillona. En fin ... ya esta hecho, solo espero que con el tiempo y el sol se pueda decolorar un pokito 

Ahora, con respecto al edificio que se esta construyendo muy cerca, no sabìa que se trataba de la futura Universidad Municipal de Los Olivos, veo que las obras estan marchando a paso ligero, me parece ok. Y bueno, con respecto a un MiniSkyline ... mmmmm ... no se ... ciertamente no estoy muy seguro de ello, aunque si se podrìa empezar con algunas pequeñas torres, bajàndose algunas casas que estan ... :S ...xD!


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Martinni said:


> Avance, *Universidad Municipal de Los Olivos*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Universidad municipal???!!! q no se cansan de crear universidades por doquier? para q una universidad màs? no deberìa crearse ni una universidad màs en el Perù....es màs....muchas deberìan cerrar. Q escaso ese alcalde. Quièn es?


----------



## The_crema (Mar 27, 2009)

Una noticia Antigua 

*Los Olivos tendrá en el 2010 la primera universidad municipal del país​* 






 
* La universidad que se construirá en Los Olivos estará cerca del Palacio de la Juventud (en la foto). Foto: Andina/Archivo*​ * *Lima, nov. 26- 2008(ANDINA)*.- La primera universidad municipal del país se construirá en el distrito de Los Olivos y tendrá entre sus carreras Gestión de Gobiernos Locales y Regionales e Ingeniería Informática, anunció hoy el alcalde de ese distrito, Felipe Castillo.

El burgomaestre explicó que la casa universitaria, un edificio que tendrá once pisos, estará ubicado a dos cuadras del Palacio de la Juventud, en la avenida Universitaria. Su construcción demandará alrededor de 12 millones de soles.

“Sólo se cobrará el costo del servicio efectivo y los buenos contribuyentes tendrán una tarifa preferencial como lo hacemos con los servicios de salud que damos a los 320 mil vecinos”, afirmó el burgomaestre.

Dijo que en la primera etapa se lanzará las facultades de Gobiernos Locales y Regionales, de Software y Telemática, Enfermería, Tecnología de laboratorio y Rehabilitación. Se estima que la universidad entrará en funcions en el año 2010.

“Estamos tramitando y cumpliendo todos los requisitos que exige el Consejo Nacional para la Autorización de Funcionamiento de Universidades (Conafu) para obtener la autorización y estimamos que en 12 meses estará listo el edificio para beneficio de los jóvenes del distrito”, señaló.

Sistema Informativo Municipal

Castillo hizo el anuncio durante la presentación de un software denominado Sistema Informativo Municipal Integrado, que facilita el acceso de la información y de los servicios que ofrece la comuna a los vecinos mediante Internet.

“Este software permite agilizar, optimizar, modernizar y transparentar la administración de los gobiernos locales y regionales pues cualquier persona lo puede operar”, dijo el alcalde.

Esta herramienta informática lo puso a disposición del Estado para replicar esta experiencia en todas las municipalidades y gobiernos regionales del país.

“En línea y en tiempo real se sabrá el monto del presupuesto, el estado de las licitaciones y en qué se gasta este presupuesto. Asimismo, los vecinos podrán realizar numerosas pagos y saber el estado de sus trámites sin salir de la casa”, enfatizó Castillo.

Manifestó que su objetivo es convertir el distrito de Los Olivos en una ciudad digital para lo cual se está construyendo 50 kilómetros de fibra óptica.

“En tres años todos los vecinos estarán conectados por intranet y para eso hemos implementado una escuela digital municipal que ya ha preparado a más de 5 mil vecinos y estimamos que en otros 3 años se capacitarán más de 50 mil personas en el manejo de la informática”, señaló.

(FIN) WCS/RRC
http://www.andina.com.pe/Espanol/Noticia.aspx?id=Rdz/5jXJNj4=

*PD: Felipe Castillo Alfaro, el mejor alcalde de Lima*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Alguien sabe cuántos pisos tendrá el edificio de la universidad de los Olivos?


----------



## The_crema (Mar 27, 2009)

El Bajopontino said:


> Alguien sabe cuántos pisos tendrá el edificio de la universidad de los Olivos?


En la nota que postee dice 11 pisos, 3 menos que el Palacio de la juventud


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que pena, parecía que iba a tener más.
Gracias por el dato.


----------



## cpjaimes (Aug 17, 2009)

*Boulevard Norte*

Acabo de pasar por este nuevo local, con varias discotecas juntas.

Adjunto una panoramica rápida nomas:









Saludos,


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Dónde queda ese boulevard norte???


----------



## The_crema (Mar 27, 2009)

El Bajopontino said:


> Dónde queda ese boulevard norte???


En Independencia, al costado del Royal Plaza o al frente de Plaza Vea


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Germinal said:


> La culpa fue de Los Olivos, pues sus fundadores simplemente quisieron agarrarse las zonas mas desarrolladas de SMP y dejaron fuera a varias urbanizaciones del area industrial (entre la Panamericana y la Tupac Amaru) porque veian a estas zonas como muy costosas en terminos de mantenimiento y poco importantes en cuanto a ingresos. Recuerdo eso, pues un tio que vivia en el area conocida como "la isla" que esta por el km. 20 de la Panamericana le decia a mi papa que los vecinos de esa zona querian pertenecer a Los Olivos, pero que simplemente los promotores de ese distrito nunca los tuvieron en cuenta.
> Esta desicion tan tonta ahora esta pasando factura a todo LIma Norte por los problemas de delimitacion que ya se han comentado en otros threads.


^^
hno: Pucha o sea que no incorporaron esas áreas por no estar tan desarrolladas!si con el tiempo las hubieran desarrollado! bueno con el tiempo por segregar Los Olivos tambien tiene zonas no tan desarrolladas sobretodo las por la av universitaria y pro chillón


----------



## The_crema (Mar 27, 2009)

Esta construyendo otra universidad en Los Olivos (con grua y todo ) en la Pan. Norte a la altura de Villasol, cerca a la UCH y a la UCV


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Sabes como se va a llamar?

saluos


----------



## The_crema (Mar 27, 2009)

cesium said:


> ^^
> 
> Sabes como se va a llamar?
> 
> saluos


No se exactamente, solo se ve un letrero que dice UNP examen de admision 2010


----------



## reina_XD (Nov 18, 2009)

The_crema said:


> No se exactamente, solo se ve un letrero que dice UNP examen de admision 2010


si que tu zona esta avanzando..!! buenisima noticia..!! me falto enterarme de eso


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

^^ Me parece que es la Universidad Privada del Norte, es la unica que esta confirmado el inicio de clases para el otro año.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sì, hace tiempo volantearon por la zona la buena nueva ... otra universidad màs del norte.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Otra universidad más, ya es demasiado, qué tipo de profesionales saldrán de este tipo de escuelas recién montadas. No puede ser!!!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me pregunto si la Municipalidad de Los Olivos no dará algún tipo de beneficio tributario a aquellas universidades que se asienten en el distrito, por otro lado espero que los egresados de estas universidades no vayan a engrosar la ya gruesa lista de los "taxistas más educados del mundo" y no precisamente por haber leido el Manual de Carreño.

saludos


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

^^Ejem, ejem, como alumno de la universidad mas antigua de la zona; no puedo quejarme, en otra universidad pagaba mucho y estudiaba menos que ahora.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Jean_Pierre said:


> ^^Ejem, ejem, como alumno de la universidad mas antigua de la zona; no puedo quejarme, en otra universidad pagaba mucho y estudiaba menos que ahora.


Me referia a la cantidad, no a la calidad de los egresados, en todo caso cual es la universidad más antigua de Los Olivos?

saludos


----------



## The_crema (Mar 27, 2009)

cesium said:


> Me referia a la cantidad, no a la calidad de los egresados, en todo caso cual es la universidad más antigua de Los Olivos?
> 
> saludos


Esta http://www.ucss.edu.pe/


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Gracias por el dato The Crema que loco en esa Universidad enseña mi cuñada que es profesora de italiano.

saludos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sam Conor said:


> ^^
> hno: Pucha o sea que no incorporaron esas áreas por no estar tan desarrolladas!si con el tiempo las hubieran desarrollado! bueno con el tiempo por segregar Los Olivos tambien tiene zonas no tan desarrolladas sobretodo las por la av universitaria y pro *chillón*


*si no me equivoco eso ya no es Los olivos..creo que es Puente Piedra...¿?*


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

La parte a la que se refieren esta antes del puente chillon y se llama ACOBAMBA al costado de PRO LIMA.....pasando el puente chillon si es puente piedra. LOS SEPARA EL RIO CHILLON.

AH Y POR CIERTO ALAS PERUANAS TAMBIEN TENIA PENSADO ABRIR UNA SEDE EN COMAS PERO PARECE QUE HAY PROBLEMAS SOBRE LA VENTA DEL TERRENO, APARTE DEL PROYECTO QUE HAY PARA LA UNIVERSIDAD TECNICA DE LIMA NORTE QUE EL MUNICIPIO COMEÑO TIENE EN MENTE.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Y no saben que paso con el proyecto de la Universidad municipal de Los Olivos??


----------



## The_crema (Mar 27, 2009)

Germinal said:


> Y no saben que paso con el proyecto de la Universidad municipal de Los Olivos??


ya esta muy avanzada, son dos estructuras juntas, la primera llego al piso 10 y ahi quedo, la segunda esta por el piso 9 y parece ser que llega al piso 11.

Por potra lado la Universidad que se esta construyendo en La Panamericana con Villasol es la UniversidaD Privada del Norte, abriran en abril del proximo año


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

cesium said:


> Me referia a la cantidad, no a la calidad de los egresados, en todo caso cual es la universidad más antigua de Los Olivos?
> 
> saludos


Que raro, yo estoy seguro que respondia a bajopontino, que era la ultima la respuesta y ahora veo que hasta una hora distinta tengo, ay como el foro!! :nuts::nuts::nuts:

Cierto, se me olvido que la Sedes Sapientae es la mas antigua :lol::lol::lol:Es que como son puros teologos y sicologos, ni me fije, en todo caso, soy alumno de la UCV.

Una universidad en Comas? Pero si tiene casi el mismo problema de espacio que Los Olivos. Los unicos distritos de LN que son rematadamente grandes son Carabayllo y Puente Piedra pero quedan muy "metidos".


----------



## olivosmicky20 (May 31, 2008)

esa universidad la upn pertenece al grupo de la upc de la tolouse lautrec international es la 2da universidad con ese nombre ya ke la primera esta ubicada en la ciudad de trujillo


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Jean_Pierre said:


> Que raro, yo estoy seguro que respondia a bajopontino, que era la ultima la respuesta y ahora veo que hasta una hora distinta tengo, ay como el foro!! :nuts::nuts::nuts:
> 
> Cierto, se me olvido que la Sedes Sapientae es la mas antigua :lol::lol::lol:Es que como son puros teologos y sicologos, ni me fije, en todo caso, soy alumno de la UCV.
> 
> Una universidad en Comas? Pero si tiene casi el mismo problema de espacio que Los Olivos. Los unicos distritos de LN que son rematadamente grandes son Carabayllo y Puente Piedra pero quedan muy "metidos".


La Universidad Católica Sedes Sapientae tiene alguna relación con la PUC o son universidades diferentes.

saludos


----------

